# My camera won't shoot.



## jtilson

I am brand new to photography. Yesterday I became the proud owner of a used Nikon N65. It has been sitting in a closet for a few years. I brought it home, put in new batteries and film, and no matter what I do I can't get it to take a picture. The shutter release button will not push all the way down. The display window turns on when I turn on the power, i have tried different modes and tried adjusting the aperture. But like I said I really don't know what I'm doing. Any suggestions??


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Yes, either throw it out or find a manual.


----------



## jtilson

Oh no, are you serious?!?! I have the users manual and I'm trying to learn. Do you think something is wrong with the camera or do you think I'm doing something wrong? Both are entirely possible.


----------



## xjoewhitex

Hmm I would assume there is something wrong with the camera. Most of the cameras I have, the shutter button can be pressed all the way regardless of it being wound or not. So I figure something is stuck within the shutter gears, or possible the shutter itself is actually jammed. Thats the problem with older cameras, the grease drys up, the camera is continued to be used and it locks. This isn't caused by you. Sorry. And will probably cost more to fix, than replace.


----------



## Edsport

Try changing the focus mode just to see if it fires...


----------



## compur

*From N65 manual:*


----------



## jtilson

I think it was jammed from not being used for a long time. After about 9,882 tries, it shoots! Focuses, the flash works, and all. Thanks everybody!!


----------



## Derrel

I think you might wish to thank Compur for his minimum aperture and CPU lens tip above...if an N65 is accidentally set off of the minimum aperture, it's a brick...with the lens properly set to minimum aperture (to either f/16 or f/22 usually), the camera will WORK!!!!


----------



## RockstarPhotography

push harder................


----------

